# CoLa's?



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

So have the Cohiba Lanceros been discontinued or something? Everywhere I've looked recently are out of stock. Even places I wouldn't order from. Is there some news I don't know?


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

My bad....I smoked them all. Sorry


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> My bad....I smoked them all. Sorry


Dang you! I've been sitting on my last one from my wedding in '11! The temptation is getting too much to bear!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

HTF, but not discontinued. They show up every once in a while, but they don't last long when they do. OTOH, their little brother Coronas Especiales are out there. 

Same situation with Montecristo Especiales. HTF and don't last when they do show up, but the shorter Especiales #2 are in-stock much more often. 

Trinidad Funadadores seem to be the easiest to find full-length lancero lately.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Well, you could always tape 2 Exquisitos together or just smoke the Especiales and try to forget the extra 1 1/2” that are missing. Or think of the Especiales as a cold weather Lanceros. Any way you slice it, I think your options are limited right now, but I haven’t read anywhere that they were discontinued.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Adam said:


> So have the Cohiba Lanceros been discontinued or something? Everywhere I've looked recently are out of stock. Even places I wouldn't order from. Is there some news I don't know?


_Cuban tobacco has not been great last 4-5 years.
Many Cohiba's are not getting rolled.
This has caused shortages and price gouging.
Whatever leaf is available to roll Cohiba's with.
Is used to roll the Vitolas and special gimmick Cohiba's that fetch the big bucks.
You are not missing a thing IMHO as the ones that are available are no big deal.
Jack's suggestions on other Lancero's are spot on.
If you really need the smoke that vitola.
I would take his suggestions, i think you will be pleased with the results. :vs_cool:
_


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

They don't have the leaf and skill to make them. Good luck finding a good one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BudgetMinded said:


> They don't have the leaf and skill to make them. Good luck finding a good one.


Don't hold back now!
Tell us how you really feel!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Adam said:


> Dang you! I've been sitting on my last one from my wedding in '11! The temptation is getting too much to bear!


I would consider the fact that cigars, do not improve infinitely, with time. Regardless of how well they are kept, they will start to loose flavor and intensity if they are aged for long periods. I have been advised by some of the more experienced members here, that Cuban Cigars will start to fall off after 5-6 years.

I totally understand if that cigar is being coveted because it was from your wedding day, but if you want to enjoy smoking it for what it is supposed to be, I would fire it up sooner than later.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The long skinnies don’t sell like they used to, across the board. It does require a bit of patience and focus to sip a cigar, I only do it on rare occasions now.

I don’t think that there is any shortage of well qualified rollers in Cuba, particularly at the EL factory. But quality wrapper leaf for Cohiba has been in very short supply. 

Prices are also through the roof...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ebnash said:


> I would consider the fact that cigars, do not improve infinitely, with time. Regardless of how well they are kept, they will start to loose flavor and intensity if they are aged for long periods. I have been advised by some of the more experienced members here, that Cuban Cigars will start to fall off after 5-6 years.
> 
> I totally understand if that cigar is being coveted because it was from your wedding day, but if you want to enjoy smoking it for what it is supposed to be, I would fire it up sooner than later.


To be honest it depends on many factors.
How the cigars are stored.
But most importantly what you started off with in the first place.:vs_cool:


----------

